# SFR stripping bucket...



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

bought mine used in a fly shop for $80


----------



## Big_Skinny (Feb 21, 2018)

I built one out of a rubbermaid commercial grade trash can liner. I cut the shapes with a Dremel. The edge lining is automotive trim. The line management spikes are caulk gun nozzles. I have a 10 pound plate weight at the bottom to keep it on the boat while fishing


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

^This. 

For the record I have a SFR with the cutout that cost way more than it should. It works good, and has never let me down but the trash can bucket seen above does 98% of the same thing for roughly $60-80 or even less if you already have edge trim and foam laying around. 

It is also more flexible, and not as likely to beat the sh*t out of your boat when the going gets rough. On that note.. the Sea-Level foam buckets are nice for the above reasons as well as being the lightest and most flexible option.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I built one like above using that same can maybe 10months ago and still see no need to spend that kind of money on an SFR bucket. I used a dremel to cut a handle as well as two notched 180 degree away from each other in the top rim and it allows my rod to lay horizontal across the opening with the reel hanging down inside. I didnt add the cutout, mine is a full cylinder to the top. It is great when solo like I was today ok the poling platform. I epoxied a 10lb plate weight in the bottom and used plastic bic pen tubes to create line management in the bottom. Car door trim finishes everything off nicely. I also had some spare seadek I added to the bottom of mine.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Build one it is...the one above is the best homemade one I've seen so far, I think y'all are on to something. Thanks!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have used the pvc ones and modified leaf baskets and I like the leaf basket much better. I always feel like the pvc are to tall for me and thmy hole to strip into is a little small. I like that I can compress it and throw it in the hatch if necessary as well.

I roll with the fiskar small leaf basket. I think it’s a 10 gallon i put some hydro turf on the bottom and put two 3/4” thick rubber disc’s I cut out of horse stall mat you can get at tractor supply. Total cost was around $40. The reason I go with 2 of the rubber discs is I can leave my fly rod with line already pre stripped in it on the deck while running and gunning between blitzing fish on the beachfront.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Big_Skinny said:


> I built one out of a rubbermaid commercial grade trash can liner. I cut the shapes with a Dremel. The edge lining is automotive trim. The line management spikes are caulk gun nozzles. I have a 10 pound plate weight at the bottom to keep it on the boat while fishing
> View attachment 23709


You should add the bucket grip on the bottom, it makes a big difference in stability.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

We've been here before. Like texasag07 said a pop up laundry basket has worked for me. You can see it in my avatar. I bungee it to my yeti that way I can run with it ready
The metal bands are starting to rust after 2 years of salt water. I don't put any thing in the bottom. Bungees where free and it cost like $5
I may get a plastic basket but this one works so nope!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I tried building one and i hated it. It was too light, too flexible and became more of a nascence than a help. I got the SFR bucket from SFR in December and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I tried building one and i hated it. It was too light, too flexible and became more of a nascence than a help. I got the SFR bucket from SFR in December and I absolutely love it.


I'm up to about $100 building my own weighted bucket, I was really hoping someone would pipe up to my WTB post in the classifieds and I could snag a used SFR, but no luck. I just can't see forking out $200 for a bucket.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I tried building one and i hated it. It was too light, too flexible and became more of a nascence than a help. I got the SFR bucket from SFR in December and I absolutely love it.


Too light is an easy fix, so I see no reason to ding it for that. I prefer the flexibility of the can opposed to the rigid buckets. I came up with this bucket because I too refused to spend $200 for a "fly fishing" trash can. I have used mine for probably about two years now and have no desire for the $200 professional version.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 23729
> I have used the pvc ones and modified leaf baskets and I like the leaf basket much better. I always feel like the pvc are to tall for me and thmy hole to strip into is a little small. I like that I can compress it and throw it in the hatch if necessary as well.
> 
> I roll with the fiskar small leaf basket. I think it’s a 10 gallon i put some hydro turf on the bottom and put two 3/4” thick rubber disc’s I cut out of horse stall mat you can get at tractor supply. Total cost was around $40. The reason I go with 2 of the rubber discs is I can leave my fly rod with line already pre stripped in it on the deck while running and gunning between blitzing fish on the beachfront.


I don't mind the leaf basket, that's what I started with and still use if I'm travelling but they have a few issues, most of which are offset by the cost. The fact that they are flimsy can allow them to bend if it's windy. If the material isn't perforated it can blow off easily unless you find a way to add a fair amount of weight since they can catch a lot of wind. They rust, but hey when it only cost $10 it's not a big deal. Other issue is you can't leave your rod standing upright or horizontal on the lip without fear of the whole thing going in the water.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

el9surf said:


> I don't mind the leaf basket, that's what I started with and still use if I'm travelling but they have a few issues, most of which are offset by the cost. The fact that they are flimsy can allow them to bend if it's windy. If the material isn't perforated it can blow off easily unless you find a way to add a fair amount of weight since they can catch a lot of wind. They rust, but hey when it only cost $10 it's not a big deal. Other issue is you can't leave your rod standing upright or horizontal on the lip without fear of the whole thing going in the water.


With two of those 3/4” rubber disc’s it isn’t going to blow off. My old one only had one layer of rubber and would blow around. This one doesn't at all with two plus the adding of seadeck to the bottom keep it in place.
Other then that I would concur with what you said.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I really like my S


Heat_PCB said:


> For those who own them, where' the cheapest place to buy from? I see posts about the 30" w/cutout for $180, but I can' find it less than $210
> 
> I posted in classifieds looking for a used bucket, but looks like I'll have to buy new, just looking for the best deal.


I called the number on his website which was the owners personal cell. He let me know that a Fly shop close to me had some, so I went and bought it for $170. He was also nice enough to offer delivery since he’s on the road a lot. His customer service, and spending my money at a local Fly shop was worth the money. 

Sure I could’ve spent my whole day off gathering materials and putting something together to save a few bucks, but this thing feels much more sturdy than a leaf basket or trash can. People are funny, they have a $60k boat with a quiver of $1100 rods and $600 reels but can’t pony up $170 for something that makes life so much easier.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Too light is an easy fix, so I see no reason to ding it for that. I prefer the flexibility of the can opposed to the rigid buckets. I came up with this bucket because I too refused to spend $200 for a "fly fishing" trash can. I have used mine for probably about two years now and have no desire for the $200 professional version.


i tried to get crafty with mine and got a sheet of plastic from Lowe’s meant for restaurant kitchen and bathroom walls. I doubled it up and riveted it together with a 5gal bucket as the base and a bucket grip. Honestly I should have just tried a trash can but I was being picky with the height and taper of the trash cans I was finding. Either way, I’m happy with the sfr bucket. It’s rigid and works great for its intended purpose.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I really like my S
> 
> 
> I called the number on his website which was the owners personal cell. He let me know that a Fly shop close to me had some, so I went and bought it for $170. He was also nice enough to offer delivery since he’s on the road a lot. His customer service, and spending my money at a local Fly shop was worth the money.
> ...


True, but the $100 I saved got me a nice roll top desk on CL to use as my fly tying station. Plus I like the satisfaction of creating something that is customized to what I want. I chose the height of my bucket so my knuckles didn't hit, I made the notches to rest my rod at an angle so it's ready to go when I'm poling by myself. I would have been hesitant to take a Dremel or jigsaw to a new sfr bucket. So yes, I have the boat and rods mentioned above, but I also have a bucket that is 100% what I want. Not taking anything away from the sfr bucket, just happy with what I made.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I prefer the line mats over most baskets...especially the rigid plastic ones...

But I've seen plenty of DIY designs that work nicely...1) collapsible, 2) wide opening, 3) just the right height, and 4) cheaper...

View media item 2495


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Finally found a used SFR I'm going to pickup from a forum member. 

Spent 3 hours yesterday trying to find parts locally to build one...only thing I found in stock was the bucket grip.


----------



## KeithO (Feb 1, 2018)

el9surf said:


> You should add the bucket grip on the bottom, it makes a big difference in stability.


Can you post a link to the Bucket Grip you are using? I just bought one off Amazon, however it is about a half inch too small for the gray Rubbermaid garbage can I bought. Thanks.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

KeithO said:


> Can you post a link to the Bucket Grip you are using? I just bought one off Amazon, however it is about a half inch too small for the gray Rubbermaid garbage can I bought. Thanks.


I bought this one which is just a standard bucket grip. It fit the rubbermaid trash can but it took a lot of effort to stretch it onto the can. I mean like resting the can upside down, and pulling the bucket grip as hard as possible while pushing down on it with all my weight. Once I finally got it on it was good to go. I then zip-tied a 10# plate in the bottom for weight. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LDYF7VO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I just trimmed some of the inner wall of the bucket grip off so it would stretch a little easier.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I tried building one and i hated it. It was too light, too flexible and became more of a nascence than a help. I got the SFR bucket from SFR in December and I absolutely love it.


I completely agree. I've had collapsible baskets, 5-gallon buckets, home-made trash can buckets, line mats, etc. If you add up the money I've spent on those contraptions over the years, they cost way more than the Strip and Feed bucket I have now. If it's calm enough to get away with a collapsible bucket or line mat, I'm stripping line into the cockpit. If it's blowing hard enough to need the bucket I want the tall, stiff, heavy SFR bucket. I tried to built my own version of the SFR bucket before I bought mine, but when I added up the parts I needed and got north of $120 I went to Florida Keys Outfitters and picked up the SFR.


----------



## KeithO (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok, that’s the same one I got. I’ll see if I can put more effort into stretching it into place. I’m pretty sure if I get it one it won’t come off lol.


----------



## Poonhunter (Dec 24, 2017)

Big_Skinny said:


> I built one out of a rubbermaid commercial grade trash can liner. I cut the shapes with a Dremel. The edge lining is automotive trim. The line management spikes are caulk gun nozzles. I have a 10 pound plate weight at the bottom to keep it on the boat while fishing
> View attachment 23709


Looks great! Would you know the model or size of the trash can liner? Thanks




Big_Skinny said:


> I built one out of a rubbermaid commercial grade trash can liner. I cut the shapes with a Dremel. The edge lining is automotive trim. The line management spikes are caulk gun nozzles. I have a 10 pound plate weight at the bottom to keep it on the boat while fishing
> View attachment 23709


----------



## Poonhunter (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks great! Would you have the model or size of the trash can liner? Thanks, Bob


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Poonhunter said:


> Looks great! Would you have the model or size of the trash can liner? Thanks, Bob


I bought the majority of the parts for this build, I beleive it's a Rubbermaid 3550, on Amazon. 

Heads up, with the bucket, the weight, car door trim, bucket grip rubber piece, caulk gun nozzles and foam bottom to mount them in, I was upwards of $120. I just bought a used SFR bucket instead, cant say I'm disappointed. It sounded like a good idea, but for the price to build, I'd rather have the real thing.


----------



## 5mark_n (Apr 11, 2015)

I do like the SFR and after years of drooling I'm gonna get one soon
what height and diameter you guys prefer ?
I was thinking 16" diameter and 28-30 high, I use on 45qt yeti for my casting platform so the extra height and diameter would help, no ?


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

5mark_n said:


> I do like the SFR and after years of drooling I'm gonna get one soon
> what height and diameter you guys prefer ?
> I was thinking 16" diameter and 28-30 high, I use on 45qt yeti for my casting platform so the extra height and diameter would help, no ?


I have the 30" w/cutout and love it. (I'm 5'10")

No platform, I strip into the cutout side.
W/platform, strip into/over the 30" no cutout side, assuming the bucket is not on the platform or cooler with you.


----------



## 5mark_n (Apr 11, 2015)

thanks Heat, I'm gonna go with 30" with cutout and 16" diameter


----------



## 5mark_n (Apr 11, 2015)

Order placed, went with Carbon Marine LineHut, 30", 18" dia , square base with spikes, cutout no longer avail


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Reading this on a Friday night... my 3550 can liner just arrived today and damn that bucket grip don't wanna fit.  Thanks for the tips/tricks Fellas. I'm gonna warm up the bucket grip with some low heat and rally the whole family to stretch that sumbitch 'til it's on there.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Question for those of you adding a weight to the bottom of your trash can liner: why do you prefer this over just adding water? I like the water approach because I can dump it at the end of the day and make the bucket light again, and because it keeps my line wet when I’m waiting to cast. Just curious.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

I’ve got a 5lb or 10lb plate in mine. Foam base line tamer covers it up nicely.


----------



## KeithO (Feb 1, 2018)

I add water to mine as well, no weight. I also added line tamers to mine by drilling through the bottom of the bucket and pushing thru a plastic Bic pen casing. Then using a plastic welder heated the pen and melted it to the bottom of the bucket. The water does not leak out of it.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a 10lb plate weight Epoxied into the bottom of mine and used the tubes from bic pens as spikes. Scrap seadek on the bottom and it doesnt move. I cut two U's 180° from each other in the top to lay the rod across if I am poling solo and added car door trim to finish off the top


----------

